# Hinze 21-01-07



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

Is anyone keen to fish Hinze on Sunday Morning?
I will be getting there ar 4-30am for anyone whos interested.

thought i would put it on early this time, hopefully a few guys can make it down


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I am interested, but not sure if I can make it. I'll find out and let you know.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Can't make it this Sunday Ben. My brother is coming down from Ayr and we are going to the soccer on Sat night and then taking my little tinny out in the salty stuff on Sunday.

Best of luck and I look forward to the report.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I can make it mate.

R U launching from the western ramp?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Ben 

I fly out to Tassie on Sunday, leaving from Brisbane at 5:45pm.

I am going to try and see if I can make it for this Morning sesh, evening if it means no sleep, and being dog tired when I arrive in Tas.

I will have to be off the water pretty early, around 11 at the very latest I reckon......so I might even be already up there and on the water BEFORE 4:30 :twisted:

Extended weather forecast looks good at this stage for Sunday. Will keep my eye on it through the week 8)


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Dallas,

Im keen to get on the water before 4 if you like, 
i will have to be home early too as we have a few things to do.

perhaps we should get there at 3.30-4. so we can throw a few poppers before the sun comes up.

would be good if you could make it mate


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

also mate did you still have those clarence gorge pics


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Lindsay,

was thinking of fishing the main area, perhaps launch at the eastern ramp (Dam wall one) and head over to the waterfall and fish the bays around the top or launch at the western ramp and fish down the arm around dahlsberg den and Jasons Joint, could even paddle down past the Island. I also wouldnt mind going up the long arm opposite the dahlsberg den, i forget the name now. Open to suggestions though.

What do you guys reckon,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> the long arm opposite the dahlsberg den, i forget the name now.


Des' Den

http://www.goldcoast.qld.gov.au/attachm ... ze_map.pdf


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Heya Ben,

Mate I am in for Sunday, will work my weekend around it somehow and make sure my bags are packed early so I dont have to worry about much when I get home 

I am keen to get up there early for a bit of popper action, any chance we can launch close to somewhere where there will be a good chance of some surface action?.....I dont mind where abouts, but would rather not paddle too far, the more paddling we have to do to get to a good location the less time we'll have before the sun gets up too high 

Once the sun is up, then we can paddle around a bit more perhaps.

I sent the pics the other day, they were all large pics tho, sent two emails each with 4 x 1mb pics, must have been too large for Hotmail.

I'll resize them and shoot them through again mate


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

The waterfall and those bays sound good as I have not fished them yet.

My vote is for 3.30-4ish. I dont think I will be able to get across the road to the eastern ramp though cause of that road closure. So it will prob be the western ramp (near the wall) for me.

The surface fishing dried up pretty early. I got there at 4 last time though and it was hard to get outa bed.

Im in

Lookin foreward to it


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

its shaping up well guys,

Lindsay, did you know that you can get to the estern ramp by taking the mudgeeraba exit on the motorway. Its probably 5 mins longer going this way but brings you out near the kiosk. You might already know this way if so ignor me hehe.

Dallas Sounds good mate,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mojofunk said:


> My vote is for 3.30-4ish. I dont think I will be able to get across the road to the eastern ramp though cause of that road closure. So it will prob be the western ramp (near the wall) for me.


Lin when you followed Danny the first time that is the west ramp after crossing the wall _that is the one affected by the road closure on top of the dam_

To access the east ramp mentioned by Ben when you come along Gilston Rd as before, on arrival at the dam turn left at the roundabout at the top of the rise [right is across the dam] and just follow the road about 1 km and it goes down to the east ramp


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Heya Guys,

I'm going to be on the water by 3:30, all going to plan 

I'll probably get to the ramp before 3am, and get myself sorted for a 3:30 departure, I want to make the most of this one as its been a while since I have been out due to work commitments.

If you guys arent there by the time I hit the water, I'll head out and work the grassy points in the immediate area around the boat ramp.

I'm going to be a tired bugger when I touch down in Tassie late Sunday, but hey......fishing comes first!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thats one early start mate, 
looks like were getting up in the middle of the night then,

i will have everything loaded the night before i think so i can just drive,
so is it the Eastern Dam Wall Ramp at 3.30-4am then


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas if you think of it, can you take the blue water book to the dam and pass on to Ben please


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

cool guys ill c u there


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Dodge said:


> Dallas if you think of it, can you take the blue water book to the dam and pass on to Ben please


Already one step ahead of you mate, its on the bench and will go in the car with the rest of the gear


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok guys ill see you either at the ramp or in the water, 
depending on how i go with the early start,


----------

